# Dalle des nouveaux Powerbook



## Natalya (5 Février 2005)

Bonjour,

Cette question a déjà été évoquée dans le cadre du forum mais j'aimerais avoir vos avis sur les dalles des nouveaux Powerbook 15''. Ont-elles été améliorées ou sont-elles strictement identiques à celles des modèles d'avant-dernière génération? Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## Caster (5 Février 2005)

Natalya a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Cette question a déjà été évoquée dans le cadre du forum mais j'aimerais avoir vos avis sur les dalles des nouveaux Powerbook 15''. Ont-elles été améliorées ou sont-elles strictement identiques à celles des modèles d'avant-dernière génération? Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!



oui ce serait très intéressant de savoir   

quelqu'un a t-il deéjà reçu un nouveau PB ?

Moi j'en ai commandé un hier .... il faudra donc attendre un peu


----------



## Arnault75 (5 Février 2005)

d'ailleurs sur cette question: dans les spécifications techniques il est possble de connaître la définition des écrans des PB mais pas leur contraste, ni luminosité, ni angle de vision... où trouver ces spécifications pour chaque modèle???


----------



## Sinkha (5 Février 2005)

Les Dalles sont les mêmes !


----------



## Arnault75 (5 Février 2005)

elles ont beau être les mêmes, c'est pas pour autant que je connais leurs spé! D'ailleurs, permet moi d'avoir une doute: la dalle d'un 15' n'a pas la même luminosité que celle d'un 17'... mais, même, cela répond pas à la question!


----------



## Caster (5 Février 2005)

Sinkha a dit:
			
		

> Les Dalles sont les mêmes !



mais est-ce que quelqu'un qui a déjà un PB a reçu un New PB ?

parce que, ce n'est pas parceque Apple dit que les PB ont les mêmes dalles que c'est vraiement le cas


----------



## Sinkha (5 Février 2005)

Ha ok ! Bien alors ils ont peut-être mis des dalles Sony XBlack. Non je suis sérieuse, les Dalles sont exactement les mêmes, en ce qui concerne les 17 du moins. 

Et je doute que celle du 15 ne le soit pas. De plus le jour ou Apple change de dalle, tout le monde le sauras.. 



Je réponds à la question de Natalya ce n'est pas a la tienne Arnault75 !! :hein:


----------



## Natalya (6 Février 2005)

Merci pour ces précisions, Sinkha! Pour la peine je vais t'embêter avec d'autres questions  D'après plusieurs utilisateurs de Powerbook, il y aurait une différence de luminosité entre les dalles 12'', 15'' et 17'' (les 12'' étant les moins lumineuses selon l'avis de certaines personnes; elles présenteraient également une luminosité qui ne serait pas uniforme); l'intensité de la luminosité et sa répartition sont-elles obligatoirement liées à la dimension de l'écran? Peut-on résumer les choses en disant que plus l'écran est grand, meilleure en est la qualité (sur le plan de la luminosité du moins)?

Actuellement, j'hésite encore entre le PB 12'' et le 15'' (comme vous le savez tous, lol) or je n'ai malheureusement pas eu la chance de trouver ces deux modèles dans un même magasin afin d'être en mesure de comparer les dalles. Etant donné que je recherche la meilleure qualité d'écran possible, dois-je m'orienter vers le PB 15'' au lieu du 12''? Merci


----------



## Lupin sansei (6 Février 2005)

Natalya a dit:
			
		

> D'après plusieurs utilisateurs de Powerbook, il y aurait une différence de luminosité entre les dalles 12'', 15'' et 17'' (les 12'' étant les moins lumineuses selon l'avis de certaines personnes; elles présenteraient également une luminosité qui ne serait pas uniforme);
> 
> Etant donné que je recherche la meilleure qualité d'écran possible, dois-je m'orienter vers le PB 15'' au lieu du 12''? Merci



J'ai personnellement constaté sur les nouveaux powerbooks que la luminosité du 12" est légèrement inférieure à celle du 15" (ils étaient côte à côte), mais c'est léger. L'angle de vision du 12" est par contre clairement moins bon que celui du 15 (par ailleurs vraiment excellent depuis les Ti DVI). J'ignore si les dalles sont nouvelles sur les 15" mais elles étaient déjà excellentes avant. 
La meilleure qualité d'écran c'est le 15" sans hésiter.


----------



## vincmyl (6 Février 2005)

C'est vrai que la dalle du 15" est pas mal et l'écran est lumineux


----------



## Cekter (6 Février 2005)

La dalle 15" est carrément meilleure que celle du 12". reste à savoir ce que tu veux en faire. Si il te faut de l'utra portable prend un 12". Et chez moi je le branche sur un ecran externe de 17" (en tft). (Si j'avais les sous je me prendrais une dalle mac de 23 pouces mais bon...)

Et tu verras que le bi-ecran, ça change la vie... 

Perso mon ecran de PB ne me sert plus qu'à mettre mes pallettes et le dock. Pour tout le reste j'utilise mon TFT 17". L'avantage étant que je n'ai pas un "monstre" (tout est relatif) à transporter quand je sors.

Maintenant si tu manques de place ou si tu ne veux qu'un seul ecran dirige toi vers le 15". Le confort des yeux c'est primordial.


----------



## vincmyl (6 Février 2005)

Le 12" est vraiment top aussi et c'est vrai que couplé avec un écran TFT de bureau, c'est le pied


----------



## cousinhube (6 Février 2005)

Je pense qussi aacheter un PB12" et mettre un écrant TFT 17 ou 15" (en fonction des prix) sur mon bureau. Mais je me pose toujours une question: puis je sans roblème connecter mon écran, mon iPod et mon cable reseau au PB, le fermer et l'utiliser comme un ordi de bureau avec juste un écran externe un clavier et une souris BT ??? ou est ce que je dois le laisser ouvert?

Sinon niveau écran ous savez ce qu'l ya aurait comme bon rapport qualité prix ? (250 a 300 euros pour un 17", éventuellement 350 pour un 19)


----------



## vincmyl (6 Février 2005)

Ne surtout pas le ferme, ca chauffe


----------



## Sinkha (6 Février 2005)

> Merci pour ces précisions, Sinkha! Pour la peine je vais t'embêter avec d'autres questions  D'après plusieurs utilisateurs de Powerbook, il y aurait une différence de luminosité entre les dalles 12'', 15'' et 17'' (les 12'' étant les moins lumineuses selon l'avis de certaines personnes; elles présenteraient également une luminosité qui ne serait pas uniforme); l'intensité de la luminosité et sa répartition sont-elles obligatoirement liées à la dimension de l'écran? Peut-on résumer les choses en disant que plus l'écran est grand, meilleure en est la qualité (sur le plan de la luminosité du moins)?


 
En fait les dalles sont les mêmes sur les trois versions Natalya ! Par contre la différence de luminosité ne viens pas de la dalle en elle-même, mais de la grandeur qui diffère, oui tout à fait.

Maintenant que le 12 es moins bon que le 15 et 17, je ne sais pas ! Je n'ai eu que des 17.


Par contre faut faire des réglages, je veux dire par la, que le réglage LCD par défaut sur OSX est une M.... Il faut donc prendre un gamma télévision pour obtenir de bonne nuance et faire en suite des réglages d'appoint. Sure qu&#8217;il vaut mieux avoir un 15 ou même mieux le 17 que le 12, au niveau écran.
Sur mon 17 le contraste est pratiquement le même que sur mon 19 CRT.


----------



## Natalya (6 Février 2005)

Contrairement à certains d'entre vous, je vais utiliser le Powerbook sur un seul écran; cet ordinateur sera mon unique machine lorsque je me trouverai loin de mon domicile et de mon poste de travail principal (un PC avec Pentium IV sous XP, honte à moi, lol) par conséquent je n'aurai pas d'autre écran à ma disposition. Le Powerbook m'assistera lors de mes déplacements, il faudra donc qu'il soit suffisamment léger pour être facilement transportable chez mes clients mais également confortable au niveau de l'écran car je vais passer de longues heures à travailler dessus  Un écran 17'' serait idéal mais qui dit écran plus grand dit encombrement et poids plus importants, or j'ai besoin d'une machine relativement compacte pour un usage nomade.


----------



## Natalya (6 Février 2005)

Sinkha a dit:
			
		

> En fait les dalles sont les mêmes sur les trois versions Natalya ! Par contre la différence de luminosité ne viens pas de la dalle en elle-même, mais de la grandeur qui diffère, oui tout à fait.
> 
> Maintenant que le 12 es moins bon que le 15 et 17, je ne sais pas ! Je n'ai eu que des 17.
> 
> ...


 
Merci Sinkha! Encore une question (oui, je sais, je suis insupportable, lol): les réglages dont tu parles sont-ils difficiles à effectuer? Comment s'y prendre?


----------



## cousinhube (6 Février 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ne surtout pas le ferme, ca chauffe


 
Je croyais que c'était les iBook que l'on ne devait pas fermer à cause du refroidissement par le clavier mais que pour le PowerBook il n'y avait pas de problème à ce niveau là... Le vendeur de chez IC m'aurait il menti ?


----------



## vincmyl (6 Février 2005)

Il ne t'a pas menti, il ne le savait pas je pense ou alors il a dit ca pour te le vendre :love:


----------



## PaC (6 Février 2005)

Refroidissement par le clavier : c'est quoi ce truc ? Ya des trous pour laisser passer l'air ??


----------



## vincmyl (6 Février 2005)

Mais non c'est faux, il ne faut pas utiliser le Mac l'écran fermé


----------



## golf (6 Février 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Mais non c'est faux, il ne faut pas utiliser le Mac l'écran fermé


Es tu conscient que mettre côte à côte les termes* "utiliser" *et* "écran fermé"* est idiot !!!

Et si on peut femer un iBook ou un PowerBook à un moment donné, cela lance automatiquement les process de gestion de l'écran, du DD et de la batterie 
Faut pas en abuser, c'est tout.


----------



## chagregel (6 Février 2005)

Bon, pour recentrer le sujet et d'y aller de ma petite expérience  

J'utilise quotidiennement mon Alu 12 sur un ecran externe VGA TFT Sony.
Si on peut effectivement le laisser fermé (après y avoir branché une souris et qu'il soit raccordé au secteur) par précaution pour la dalle, je laisse un écart d'un demi centimètre d'ouverture.

Mouala


----------



## Sinkha (6 Février 2005)

Natalya a dit:
			
		

> Merci Sinkha! Encore une question (oui, je sais, je suis insupportable, lol): les réglages dont tu parles sont-ils difficiles à effectuer? Comment s'y prendre?


 

Rien de plus simple, tu as un mode qui te guide dans les paramètres écran, onglet couleur. Attend de l'avoir et ci tu as un souci on t'aidera pour le calibrage.


----------



## cousinhube (6 Février 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour recentrer le sujet et d'y aller de ma petite expérience
> 
> J'utilise quotidiennement mon Alu 12 sur un ecran externe VGA TFT Sony.
> Si on peut effectivement le laisser fermé (après y avoir branché une souris et qu'il soit raccordé au secteur) par précaution pour la dalle, je laisse un écart d'un demi centimètre d'ouverture.
> ...


 
OK, donc pour résumer techniquement il n'est pas impossible de s'en servir fermer mais par précaution je le laisse à peine ouvert... ça marche ! Je crois que je vais acheter mon 12" dès demain, héhé 
Et sinon niveau écran 17 ou 19" de qualité raisonnable (je ne fais pas de la PAO, mais je veux pourvoir mater un film sans m'aracher les yeux;-) vous conseillez quoi, à prix abordable et où?


----------



## vincmyl (6 Février 2005)

Les Formacs sont pas mal


----------



## Cekter (6 Février 2005)

les formacs sont effectivement pas mal du tout mais ils sont assez cher... 

Essaye les Daewoo ou Ilyama en 17" ou 19". Ils ont un bon temps de réponse et sont plutot pas mal (enfin à mon gout). 

Ils coutent environs 350 ¤ pour le 17" et 500 à 600 ¤ pour le 19" (en LCD les deux).

Mais le mieux pour toi est d'aller les voir en action. Car c'est vraiment une question d'oeil. Certains potes qui bossent sur des écrans qu'ils trouvent magnifiques me sont insupportables et inversement. Il faut de toute façon que tu privilégies ton confort visuel.


----------



## Natalya (7 Février 2005)

Sinkha a dit:
			
		

> Rien de plus simple, tu as un mode qui te guide dans les paramètres écran, onglet couleur. Attend de l'avoir et ci tu as un souci on t'aidera pour le calibrage.


 

Merci beaucoup Sinkha, c'est super gentil de ta part  Vivement mon switch en juin


----------



## vincmyl (8 Février 2005)

Le design ca se paye c'est clair


----------

